# Three TVs, Three Cable boxes, One Wall



## ClimbGuy (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a wall that has three TVs and three cable boxes.

Currently there is no special remote being used, so when I want to change the channel on one cable box, I have to go up to the box and hold the remote directly in front of it to avoid changing the channel on the other TVs. I would like an option to control all three cable boxes separately, it would also be nice if I could control the TVs for volume and other settings, but this isn't a requirement. 

I am looking for a solution where I can have one remote and select which TV/cable box combination it works with.

So far I have looked at the Harmony remotes with the Harmony Hub. The problem I am running into is they only have two IR ports on them. Is there a way to split the ports? 

If not, is there another remote control solution I should be looking at?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the cable boxes don't have the ability to change the remote code individually there really is no workaround to your problem. You would need to get three different cable box manufacturers in order for what you want to do to work.


----------



## ClimbGuy (Sep 15, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> If the cable boxes don't have the ability to change the remote code individually there really is no workaround to your problem. You would need to get three different cable box manufacturers in order for what you want to do to work.


I can hide the cable boxes behind the TVs and use IR blasters that just go to each cable box. My issue is I need a remote control that would allow me to change the channel on each one.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No that won't work either as the ir blasters would still only have one remote source


----------



## ClimbGuy (Sep 15, 2013)

what about this solution: http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes/Three-TVs-Three-Cable-Boxes-One-Wall/td-p/1091327


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Pretty easy stuff. 
Look at www.procontrol.com. 
Use their pro r remote and rf processor. Very flexible programming. I am dealer/integrater for new jersey 
Also URC RF 50? with rf base unit. Has discreet / Unique rf channels to prevent changing channel on all 3 tvs
Kenbola


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

A simplistic but possible option is to "snoot" your remote control by attaching a short (1 -2 ") section of small diameter paper tubing (3/4") to its front, snoot the IR receivers as well, and move them apart somewhat. That will make the remote somewhat directional and you can point it at the IR receiver of the cable box you want to control. Best if you paint the interior of the "snoots" flat black to reduce reflections.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for ur cool solution but the cable boxes are in basement and tvs upstairs.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

kenbola said:


> Thanks for ur cool solution but the cable boxes are in basement and tvs upstairs.


Install three IR detectors upstairs and run a three channel IR link to emitters taped to the individual cable boxes in the basement. Parts Express and others sell IR repeater systems which have multiple channels.

And I think the original OP said he could put the cable boxes behind the TVs so where does this basement thing come in??


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Basically you need a universal remote with RF base station that uses IR flashers that you can assign to each device (so flasher 1 is box 1 and flasher 2 is box 2... Etc) that way an IR signal for box 1 won't be seen by box 2. 

URC, RTI are both good choices for a video-wall. I think you could tweak out an iPad with iRule to accomplish this task as well.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

URC is not dirt cheap but it doesn't cost near as much as RTI and is WAYYY easier to program.... The IR ports on the MRF 350 are assignable so 3 TVs 3 cable boxes no problem.... Con is you have to have access to the programming software which is only made available to authorized dealers......


----------

